# Am I getting fired?



## Anonymous067 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been the "sound board operator" for 3 years now.
Last night I got an email from our TD about our upcoming show saying
"I need to talk to you via phone for a while. When are you available?".

???


FWIW, I've never talked to our TD on the phone before a show started. They are in the audition process right now. It'll all been email, and usually through our SD for that matter...
????



????!!!???


----------



## GreyWyvern (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, you are so fired. Hope you enjoyed your time!

Seriously though, you always seem to have such a bleak outlook on things. Relax. Maybe the TD just wants to talk somethings over with you regarding the upcoming show. Just a pre-planning talk.


----------



## Les (Feb 17, 2010)

GreyWyvern said:


> Seriously though, you always seem to have such a bleak outlook on things.



Well, his username does have the word *blah* in it.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Dave, don't automatically go to the worst case scenario. I have learned that it is very easy to develop a cynical attitude in our industry. Actually, believe it or not, it was talent shows that taught me to not assume the worst. If you assume the worst, then you're certainly not going to help matters. If you go into it with a positive attitude, at least you're not contributing to the negativity - most likely there will be plenty of other people being negative.

If you're that concerned about what your TD has to say, make time to talk to him/her ASAP. That way you've got less time to let your imagination wonder. Also, it could just be a planning talk. There are a lot of things that are just easier to discuss in real-time, not back and forth via email.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 17, 2010)

Usually people have a reliable feeling at to how they are being perceived by the folks involved in an event. Unless you showed amazing control, based on your posts here re the talent show, all sort of alarm bells about your involvement in future programs probably went off. This site has a LOT of visitors not all are registered, it would not be impossible for the TD to be a visitor. Anyone reading the posts would certainly get the impression that you were not a happy camper 

I'd call the TD ASAP. 

In general I believe in:
Expect the best, Prepare for the worst

Sharyn


----------



## mfp (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never fired anyone by phone. As I understand things, the employer is required to issue the final pay check at termination (at least in Michigan) and you can’t do that over the phone. Sometimes it’s to bad people don’t understand employment law better – wait, I like it that people don’t understand the law. ;-)


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 17, 2010)

Some how I don't think this is "firing" from an employee/employer standpoint, It looks like a volunteer position where the determination is being made as to continue working with the volunteer. 

Sharyn


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 17, 2010)

SHARYNF said:


> In general I believe in:
> Expect the best, Prepare for the worst



+1. 

Blah, bit of advice, stop posting about what all is wrong with whatever show you're working. Like others have pointed out, the people lurking without posting, even those who do post, may someday be your boss, and will have access to all your posts on this board. When they see all the negativity and complaining, I'm sure they'd be less likely to hire you over another candidate, I know I would. And please believe me when I say that I don't mean to sound rude, just telling it how it is. An occasional post in the punching bag is fine to vent off steam once and a while (we all have those days), but to post nothing but "this went wrong," "these people are stupid," reflects badly on your character. You may very well be a fantastic engineer, but in this industry, your bedside manner counts for just as much.

Again, I don't mean to sound like I'm taking shots at you, it's just something I think you should be aware of. Whatever happens, I would call your TD sooner rather than later. I wish you luck!


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd say the worst case scenario would be he may want to talk to you about relaxing a little bit. You're a student, and he knows that. It works especially in your favor because you get to make a lot more mistakes and get away with a lot more. Situations where if a professional screwed up, it'd be inexcusable and they'd be fired on the spot, students get a "That's not how we like to do things" talk. _Maybe_ expect some constructive criticism, but also mind you that in theatre, a lot of times questions come up that people want immediate answers to. I get it pretty regularly where I work, when someone will email or call me and say, "You know this better than I do, where does _____ plug in?"

When situations where doubts like yours arise, I often ask myself if I thought I did anything 'wrong' or worthy of punishment. If you can find something, then improve on that in the future and be willing to admit you're working on it. Otherwise, anything negative that comes up you can respond to by saying you were unaware that there was a problem, and you'll work on improving anything that's not up to par.

For all you know, though, he wants to talk to you about hiring you on more regularly for shows. You won't until you talk to him. Employers usually avoid firing people by the phone anyways, It's not particularly kosher and shows a distinct lack of professional courtesy. Even constructive criticism is often saved for a face-to-face meeting.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Feb 17, 2010)

FWIW, this guy doesn't run the talent show.

I'm taking a month off the internet anyhow..

see you guys in April.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 17, 2010)

I talk on the phone with my TD all the time. Here is a sampling of our most recent conversation, "Hey I'm at which which what kind of sandwich do you want," I asked. "Could you get me an xyz sandwich," he responded. See just a normal conversation. Now if he did want to fire me (how absurd) he would wait until I brought the sandwich back.

Blah their is nothing to fear, sometimes it is just so much easier to communicate an idea through the phone.


----------



## shiben (Feb 18, 2010)

Blah067 said:


> I've been the "sound board operator" for 3 years now.
> Last night I got an email from our TD about our upcoming show saying
> "I need to talk to you via phone for a while. When are you available?".
> 
> ...



Dude im with Anvilx on this. Last conversation I had with the TD on the phone involved what kind of cranberry juice he wanted because I was at the store and he was stuck working. The one before that involved if I wanted a sandwich or just chips and salsa. Before that, when I would show up for call times (new dude on the board, he wanted a dimmer check before the dimmer check). Especially if there is a possibility of non-standard sound gear in the space, or any other non-standard gear, hes probably just interested in making sure that your up to date or something similar. At worst hes just gonna ask you to chill out a bit, but really, I think all of us can have that talk at least once in a while... Especially on the college level, because I agree, it can get super frustrating, but most educational TDs know this, and would rather develop you as a good worker rather than just kick you out. I know I make mistakes all the time or got angry at someone, but the TD would rather just be like dude, next time refer it to me, I will deal with it or heres how its done. And its always in person. I will give you a fairly high probability of getting a dude, how you doing, then a question about how the next show is going to work out or some form of instruction that you might need to respond to right away. Dont worry about it, its worse if you do (youll think of every thing you did wrong in the past 3 years, and figure they are all worth a big reprimand, and get all worked up so that when he asks you if its possible for you to come in on a few extra days for sound in rehearsals, you wont even be able to mutter a cognsant response. Trust me, been there, done that.)


----------



## Kelite (Feb 18, 2010)

Blah067 said:


> I'm taking a month off the internet anyhow..
> 
> see you guys in April.





See you in April-


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 18, 2010)

Kelite said:


> See you in April-



I can only imagine what stories he will have for us when he gets back...


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 18, 2010)

Is this a lenten pledge? Are you also giving up running water, electricity, talking, and the list goes on......


----------

